# What to buy hubby for his 30th Birthday



## kirbyultra

My husband is going to turn 30 this September. He always gets me the most incredible gifts for my birthday and Christmas, etc. and I admit I am one of the worst gift givers on the planet. Every once in a while I hit on the right one but most of the time I really don't know what to get the person.

My husband is annoyingly impulsive with his own purchases so he never has anything on a wish list, he usually just buys it himself as soon as he has the desire for it. It severely limits what I can normally buy a person when the person doesn't "want" anything! I think I have to get him something rather innovative, that he has never thought of buying before. I just don't know what!

He is a gadget collector and a big techie nerd. He buys iPhones on the release day, and an iPad that he has no use for to boot. He buys video games that he plays with once or twice. He buys devices that in theory sound like a good idea but are never really that useful. That's the kind of thing he likes. 

Can anyone help me?  It's his 30th bday so I did want to try to do something special or get him something special. Every year I goof it up with something silly. He never wants me to spend too much money, but since it's a milestone birthday I figure I can splurge a bunch. 

Help!:?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

Bunny proofing for all the wires 

I hear you on the impulsive purchases front...
Any car accessories that you think he would like? Seat covers, some cool rims, a new stereo system (Nate just went and got one of those, with a USB port - he's thrilled)

A vanity license plate?

Does he play an instrument? A drumset?
Snowboard, new skis?
A getaway vacation? Maybe wine-tasting
A massage certificate (to a place with really cute masseuses)

A remote control car (got Nate R/C helicopters, and he was thrilled :roll

Digital camera?

A big hunk of furniture? 
A car? (Fixer-upper, that he can spiff up? Fieros are good for kit cars...)

Terrific kitchen knives

I think though, the most important part is a really great, handmade card (with a really personal message), and an awesome experience.

Could you co a catered surprise birthday, and keep it as a surprise? Invite tons of family and friends, and make a huge night of it?

Tickets to a big sports thing-a ma bobber?
Concert tickets?

Does he have any collections? Can you buy an important piece for his collection?


----------



## kirbyultra

LOL I have to say, other than an intense need for digital device instant gratification, my husband has almost no other typical male traits. 
- He does not follow any sports. At all!
- He does not play an instrument. He doesn't so much enjoy any particular music either.
- I know more about what's under the car hood than he does. He just drives the car, that's it!
- I own more tools than he does. Neither of us are "fixer uppers" to be honest 
- My husband doesn't have any close friends here. He likes to keep to himself if he can help it and therefore doesn't have any friends he would like, invite over for dinner or anything like that. I thought about doing like an ultra special party and fly in his family but his mom has some health issues and I'd rather not put her through that. Plus, I don't think he likes parties. I drag him to parties and he complies but you can tell social situations stress him out by the end of the night.

Well, he sounds like a boring guy. But he spends all his energy on me and the buns so, he's good in my book. LOL. But you see what I mean about difficult?!:X


----------



## missyscove

This is my favorite gift-giving website. I can basically always find something cool here.

http://www.uncommongoods.com/


----------



## JadeIcing

That sight is neat. What about having a picture painted of Toby.


----------



## countrybuns

I gave my hubby a 46 in flat screen tv for his 30th but that is because I had originally planned a romantic weekend getaway with a boat cruise and a b and b but when i told him not to make plans for that weekend he went ahead and made them anyways so the tv was my second pick.
I think the weekend getaway is a better idea and he now feels bad because he would have liked the weekend away.


----------



## pamnock

The r/c helicopter is a great idea! We got these for our boys for Christmas, but I think that my husband had the most fun with them! http://www.hobbytron.com/3CHApacheRCHelicopterDigitalProportionalDoubleHorse.html


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I think he would get a kick out of a cool experience...

A home exchange? http://www.guardianhomeexchange.co.uk/?INTCMP=ILCTOFFTXT491

Nate sez, get him an uber fancy watch.

What about surfing up in the St. Lawrence?

Jetboat ride in New Brunswick's Reversing Falls?
http://www.jetboatrides.com/thrill.html

A getaway to Canada's east coast? All the lobster and clams you can eat, beautiful Peggy's Cove, PEI's red sand, swimming in the ocean, Anne of Green Gables... I've been on a week long trip there a number of times, and would move there in a heartbeat!

Whale watching on the St.Lawrence? 
http://www.canadiangeographic.ca/travel/great_places/cg_recommends/whales/

http://www.americasbestonline.net/train.htm There are some cool travel/event links on this site

How about a gorgeous 4 day traintrip? http://www.guardian.co.uk/travel/2010/jan/30/america-rail-train-los-angeles

Here are some NY central things to do... maybe combo a few of them together, and make a weekend adventure of it all?
http://www.lestout.com/article/travel/adventure-travel/five_cool_things_to_do_in_new_york_city.html
http://www.atforumz.com/showthread.php?t=297427

Maybe do up a broadway show?
http://www.nyctourist.com/broadway_tkts.asp

101 things to do in NY this summer

old movies in NYC? - http://www.filmforum.org/


----------



## TinysMom

The weekend before Art turned 40 - he went paragliding with an instructor (one ride). Yep - he went to the top of a hill...and jumped off.

Eric followed him up to the top (then took the elevator thing down)....with a disposable camera.

Art had a disposable camera on him...

Robin and I waited below - with another disposable camera.

I took pictures from all three cameras and merged them into a poster - then on his birthday I surprised him at work with the poster and sandwiches and cake for his coworkers, etc.

He loves the memory of it...

I say pick something like that if it will make a memory.

By the way - for my 40th - we moving from Alaska to the lower 48 and we spent the day at the West Edmonton Mall and got old time photos taken.


----------



## kirbyultra

My original thought was to plan a nice getaway for us but then out of nowhere a couple friends asked if we'd like to go to Europe with them and we said yes so literally the 2 weeks before his birthday we are in Europe -- another getaway seems excess! So there goes that idea! 

You know what - I REALLY like the idea of getting a painting or something similar done of Toby. Toby is his favorite bun bun :hearts I think he might really enjoy that. 

There are certain things that I think I'd like to do for my 30th birthday -- crazy super outrageous things that would be the talk of a lifetime. But he is totally not like that. Like, I'd go skydiving for a milestone like that but he would be like "that's crazy and dangerous, no thanks".

He enjoys dining a lot - but does not enjoy wine. LOL. I think I might take him to a Japanese restaurant that we've been talking about for some time. He loves fine Japanese cuisine. Maybe I can take him there... 

I had to stifle a laugh at the Broadway show bit -- even if he wanted to, I wouldn't take him. I absolutely hate Broadway shows. I live right near a ton of Broadway theaters, ironically. If I wanted to do the whole "NYC experience" thing, it's literally my backyard... I'm just not into it, and neither is he. We walk right past it and have zero interest... we're a weird couple!

But I know what you're saying about doing something that is a lasting memory - "what" is what I'll have to give some further thought. He just doesn't have much of an interest in stuff... left to his own devices, I am almost certain he'd be content sitting at home on the couch, surfing the net, watching tv!


----------



## hln917

I like the idea of the Toby painting. What about a professional "family portrait" ~that should be a challenge to get them all three including yourself in a picture!


----------



## JadeIcing

Picture!!!


----------



## kirbyultra

hln917 wrote:


> I like the idea of the Toby painting.Â  What about a professional "family portrait" ~that should be a challenge to get them all three including yourself in a picture!
> 
> Â


Where do I go, who do I talk to, about a professional painting?! I don't know about a family portrait... but maybe just one of Sir Toby by himself (his preferred company LOL)... anyone know?


----------



## hln917

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Where do I go, who do I talk to, about a professional painting?! I don't know about a family portrait... but maybe just one of Sir Toby by himself (his preferred company LOL)... anyone know?


Sorry can't help you there. I know at Menlo Mall in Edison, NJ they used to have a stand where the person would do the painting. Another idea tohave the family together is to give him a picture of you with the couple and a single one of Toby and they can add it as one big happy family!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I always say a "New Harley". Maybe someone will take me seriously some day.


----------



## YukonDaisy

www.ashleyreid.net does really nice pet portraits & donates to rescue, if you want to check her out.


----------



## nermal71

Why not get him a gift subscription to Gamefly? It's kind of like netflix for people who like video games  Then he can play all the games he wants and after a time or two when he's bored with it he can send it back for a new one


----------



## hln917

*hln917 wrote: *


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I go, who do I talk to, about a professional painting?! I don't know about a family portrait... but maybe just one of Sir Toby by himself (his preferred company LOL)... anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry can't help you there. I know at Menlo Mall in Edison, NJ they used to have a stand where the person would do the painting. Another idea tohave the family together is to give him a picture of you with the couple and a single one of Toby and they can add it as one big happy family!
Click to expand...

I meant you can probably get the artist to add all threebuns and yourself in one picture.


----------



## TinysMom

Here is who I used for my pet portraits...

Lucky Rabbit Studio - oops - here is his pet website: Mark Kerley.com













Mark is AWESOME to work with.....he sends pics every step of the way so you can see what he is doing and he gets your input.

Here is what he had to work with ...


----------



## kirbyultra

Peg, that portrait is beautiful!!! I love it. That's exactly how I envisioned the portrait I want too. If you don't mind sharing, how much did Lucky Rabbit Studio charge?


----------



## TinysMom

I don't remember but his prices are on his markkerley.com website if you look at canvas costs or something like that.

I have another one he did - and his painting of Sooska's bunny is on his webpage too.


----------



## TinysMom

Here is a small one he did for Bun-Bun - a rabbit that passed away.


----------



## TinysMom

Sorta off-topic but this was the birthday cake I had done for Art's 50th birthday - with something about how he couldn't escape getting older...


----------



## amalie

I think buying someone experiences is always better in the long run than buying them 'stuff'. 

I took my hubby away for a couple of days to an eco cottage http://www.hairyhobbitcottage.co.nz/hhc/Photos.htmlwe don't get much time off together and it was fantastic, really different from our other holidays - LOVED the outdoor bath, thehammock, fruit & nut treesand all the native birds!

I bought my parents and grandparents a half day sail on a 107yo 3 masted sail boat. We're a sailing family, we know the harbour we sailed like our own backyards but seeing it on such a gorgeous vessel and being able to sail something so different was so special they still talk about it!! It's alsothe only boat of it's kind around here and whenever it was out somebody would point it out so it was quite special to get to sail it.

My mum was bought a helicopter ride for her 50th - they got to land on a glacier which made it even more memorable for her.

My grandfather was bought a parasail for his 60th and a Glider flight for his 70-something.

I'd love to buy someone a hot air balloon ride... not in the least so I had a good excuse to go myself! I'd buy hubby a skydive, but i don't know that I'd be brave enough to do it myself.

So there are my suggestions: a holiday or an adventure sport!!


----------



## kirbyultra

Aw, a hot air balloon ride sounds awesome, actually! I don't think that he'd enjoy a sailing trip as he has a bit of motion sickness (and I definitely have motion sickness). The balloon ride might just be steady enough to be enjoyable the view, wherever it is, should be stunning  This is something cool to think about. 

Peg, I contacted Mark via his website and he's already emailed me. Right now the only thing that might be tricky is my timeline. I've got almost exactly 6 weeks till his birthday and Mark's timeline is 4-6 weeks for oil paintings to completely dry. I want to get a big one like 9x12 or 8x8 at least. Since it's his birthday, I really do want to make it sort of glam and special. For myself, I would have gotten a smaller one, just something to look at and smile in my heart. In fact, I may get one done of Kirby, maybe Kirby and Penny both. 

The cake is *hysterical* btw!


----------



## TinysMom

Well - if the painting isn't ready in time - Mark can still give you step-by-step photos that you can print up and put together to show hubby what he is getting (almost like a gift certificate??)...


----------



## kirbyultra

Yeah that'll probably do. I'm so excited. Mark is extremely responsive and we're already talking about which picture and colors and whatnot. I think I'll probably get it in time, though, if we settle on exactly what I want quickly so he can get started. Great recommendation, Peg!

I think hubby'll really love this, and he will never expect something like this from me either. I may consider getting some other accompanying gifts too, plus a nice dinner out. Perhaps this birthday will make up for the not-so-hot birthday presents I've given him the past few years! 

Thanks for everyone's input! If you have additional thoughts, I would love to hear them!


----------



## rabbitsrock_love

*missyscove wrote: *


> This is my favorite gift-giving website. I can basically always find something cool here.
> 
> http://www.uncommongoods.com/


hmmmm.... this site is good for unique gifts and products!


----------



## kirbyultra

Here is what the painting is going to be posed like. I'm really excited! I think it's got the essence of Toby, and his little sparkle of naughtiness.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Very nice! For the last two years, I have taken hubby on a trip. Last year was St. Augustine, this year is to Savannah (upcoming next weekend!!).


----------

